# Civil War Token



## pyshodoodle (Dec 19, 2008)

I found this metal detecting last year. Anyone know anything about Civil War Tokens (store cards). - I actually found 2 tokens. Not sure where the other is at the moment.. I'm sure it's somewhere safe. The other one has an address of 42 Ave A New York. I'll post a picture when I find it if anyone is interested. 

 Kate






 STEPPACHER ORLEANS HOUSE 531 CHESTNUT ST PHILA.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 19, 2008)

OTHER SIDE





 1863


----------



## glass man (Dec 19, 2008)

KATE,I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THEM CEPT THEY ARE COOL. AFTER THE CIVIL WAR A MAN MOVED HERE FROM PHILLY. HE HAD A LOT TO DO WITH LYING OUT THE STREETS OF THIS TOWN AND NAMING THEM. HE NAMED A LOT AFTER STREETS WHERE HE CAME FROM THUS ,WE HAVE A CHESTNUT STREET TOO.


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 19, 2008)

Kate,

 Here's someone who could help you out.....I'm on their email list
 By the way, that is a nice looking token....congrats!

 Look for the links in this email from Michael Wehner....he runs a token collector's club:


 The Western States Token Society annual jamboree will be held March 6-7-8, 2009 at the Red Lion Hotel in Sacramento. For many of you, this could be a pre-ANA show as the ANA World's Fair of Money will be in Portland, Oregon the following week. Reasonable flights can be found between Sacramento and Portland for those flying into the show.  

 As usual, the jamboree will feature the popular token swap session followed by a banquet on Friday and of course, two days of bourse activity on Saturday and Sunday. An auction is planned again for Saturday evening but depends critically on consignments. I can accept consignments until early January, a full listing will be published in Talkinâ€™ Tokens. For higher value items, contact me about reserve bid details.

 All the details about the show, including dealer applications and auction consignment terms  may be found at my website, www.exonumia.homestead.com. 

 Holabird-Kagin Americana has been a generous sponsor of the WESTS show. They would like to announce that the long awaited Bill Weber sale of so-called dollars is now online at their website http://www.holabirdamericana.com.


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to give you his email address
 Here it is:


 mf_wehner@yahoo.com

 Good find,

 Doug


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info Doug. Couldn't find it on any of the websites. I sent him an email. Hopefully he will reply back.

 Kate


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 23, 2008)

I received an email response today, so I thought I'd share it with everybody....

 The civil war token is listed in Fuld's catalog. It is Philadephia 750S-1a and is rarity R2 which is pretty common. In this condition probably worth about $10-20. 

 Kate


----------

